# Jäger grip for Gillo G1 question



## Traddr (Aug 15, 2015)

This is my first post after lurking for months. I love my Gillo, but I'm really fighting the stock grip. It just doesn't want to consistently settle into my hand, and it feels too wide and blocky for me. I was wondering if anyone has tried out a Jager grip for the Gillo and could give me some feedback. More specifically, I'm looking at the Best 2.0 and I was wondering if it is thinner and/or any more rounded than the Gillo's stock grip. I can't get a clear sense of the differences from the pictures posted on the Jager website. Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes....and then yes again! LOL!

Put a jager 2.0 Low on that riser and don't look back.

I love Gillo risers...they are top shelf awesome offerings at modest price points but I too don't care for the feel of the stock grip offerings but then again?...that could be because I've become so spoiled by jagers.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The G1/G2 grip is pretty good in terms of being NOT too blocky or hard to feel. The Spigarelli grip was a train wreck for me in this regard. For reference, I really like those slim Hoyt grips, the series that fits the Excel risers.

If you do not like the blocky feel or the feel of the grip edge in the lifeline of your hand, then try the BEST 2.0. Both the standard Jager and BEST have a distinct edge which you might feel to be blocky.

Jager is the greatest, BTW. A great service to the archery community. It is fantastic to be able to get three styles and three wrist heights in a grip for your bow. Unfortunately, it is a bit of trial and error to find what fits best for you. Grips are very personal and some even further modfify their custom grips.


----------



## Traddr (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Some quick follow up questions.

Put a jager 2.0 Low on that riser and don't look back.
Jinkster, is this just personal preference for a low grip, or does the Jager 2.0 medium tend to push the hand a little higher than the stock G1.

For reference, I really like those slim Hoyt grips, the series that fits the Excel risers.
J.connor, that is my favorite grip as well. My excel 21" was a little slick to start with, but once I wrapped it in tennis tape it was perfect; gave it just the right width and tack. Is the 2.0 or the standard Jager closer to the Excel grip?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Traddr said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Some quick follow up questions.
> 
> Jinkster, is this just personal preference for a low grip, or does the Jager 2.0 medium tend to push the hand a little higher than the stock G1.


Actually?...the stock G1 grip can't even compare...to me it's apples/oranges...but I also an extremist where it comes to "grip"...in where I found the medium a bit too high and the low just a touch too low...so I took a high wrist jager and made a "Med./Low" out of it....


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't have a Gillo, but have mod'd a Jaeger myself, and am glad to see I'm not the first to grind on a new $50 grip because I didn't quite like the fit as it was out of the box.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Traddr,

Here are some photos for comparison. The Jager Standard Medium is for a Spigarelli BB, but shows the general profile in comparison to the others.


View attachment 4085041


View attachment 4085033


View attachment 4085025


To my feeling, none are as slim as the Hoyt Excel. The Gillo standard is close, but not as thin in the throat, possibly because the riser handle itself is thicker. The Jager BEST style, true to the original BEST design, has a flat area with a distinct edge that fits into the lifeline. The Jager standard style has a large flat area and a less distinct edge. The Jager BEST 2.0 is a slimmer version of the BEST with some of the edge knocked off. To my tastes, it is the slimmest of the bunch, yet still has enough of an edge to feel. My all-time-favorite grip is the Hoyt Ortho, which is a full-on BEST high wrist, but I do like the Jager BEST 2.0 too as my hand feels more "behind the bow" instead of off to the side.

I hope this helps!


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

I have had very good luck with Jager Grips. Paul is a very good with customer service. My advice is to give Paul a call and discuss directly.


----------



## Traddr (Aug 15, 2015)

j.conner, thanks for those pictures. That's exactly what I needed to see. I emailed Paul for some advice, and it seems he's about to come out with yet another design that allows for greater rotation of the hand with a lower drop for the thumb. I'm explaining that badly, but he sent a picture of it in the email. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a 2.0 black and flo yellow swirl with a palm pad.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Interesting topic. Put together a proline warf bow and wasn't really happy with the stock grip so made my own.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

From another angle


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

From the rear, hard to see but thumb side is lower for angle hand placement. Also like the "harder" edge for lifeline.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Todd - very interesting grip! Everybody is bit different grip-wise and it would not surprise me at all if preferences change over time as well as across styles and equipment in addition to simple anatomical differences. Check out the Gillo ball grip sometime. It is pretty wild.

This is a *huge* benefit of metal ILF risers, IMHO... The ability to change grips and customize them. The folks at Jager are fantastic. We are very blessed to have them in our sport. It is pretty fantastic being able to get custom grips so readily.

Jinkster, you should see what the grips look like among the Olympic archers. They grind them and augment them with Sugru and wrap them with cloth tape. They look like some dirty beat up Frankenstein thing that was dug out of a trash dumpster, but they fit their archer perfectly.

Traddr, I am interested to see what Paul is working on too. They recommended and made for me Best 2.0 highs for both my Gillo and my Spig on-request. I think I know what you mean about the lower thumb drop. One unique feature of the Hoyt grips is that deep cut and low thumb groove, which I think contributes to the slim feel. I really like it, but do realize that perhaps I have small hands which are perfect for that grip, while many archers might feel that grip is painfully small like it was made for kids or something. LOL, when archers feel my Hoyt Ortho grip they think it is left-handed because the ridge is extremely prominent and the palm pad is skewed to the right, really forcing the thumb to point at the target - if you heel the bow with that grip it will hurt you. It is reminiscent of the finger tabs with the spike out the rear of the plate - if you cup your hand and fail to keep a flat wrist, you will definitely feel it.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

For what it's worth. I would play around with $4 worth of epoxy and a rasp to customize your Gillo grip before purchasing an after-market grip. If nothing else it will help you determine which model Jager to purchase. This winter was a great learning experience in grip shaping and I spent less than $15 for the education.


----------



## welkin25 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just bought a gillo and found the 3D printed material to be painfully rough, and the shape is bulky. Any advice on what grip for me as I'm a woman with smallish hands? From the discussion above it seems like best 2.0 would be the slimmest... It's unfortunate that I haven't been able to find these grips in local ranges, so probably would have to order based on my best guess.


----------

